# Goth Ann



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought an ugly raggety ann doll at Goodwill and gave her a Halloween makeover!
Before:








Next I removed her hair:








I think she looks so funny bald.
Then I gave her black yarn hair








Then I redid her face. I couldnt do too much since her old face was stamped on. I embrodered this:








Next I made her love Halloween








And I made her an orange dress. and gave her to my SR1 vicitm Spookilicious Momma
Here she is all finished:


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Now I want to try to do a Zombie and Vampire version for some of my best friends. But I'm happy that Goth Ann turned out so boo-ti-ful!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been trying to find one want to make her over gothic


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

She's great! Now I feel like a jerk for passing up a raggedy Ann I saw this summer at a yard sale!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Much_ better The subtle skull pattern to the dress also really adds to her look.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> _Much_ better The subtle skull pattern to the dress also really adds to her look.


I thought so too. I stumbled on that piece of material in the scrap bins at Walmart on the side of the cutting table!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lovely! Gives me an idea for a mermaid version.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! I love her so so much. I want a haunted Raggedy Ann.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

That sounds awesome. I like mermaids too.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh I never thought to change up Ann or Andy! I have a pattern for 3 foot tall ones too so they can really make an impression.Thanks for showing yours!


----------

